# Enlarged salivary glands



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, given my ultrasound report comments about having enlarged salivary glands I researched into what it could be caused by and I'm thinking it could be something else going on.

The 1st ultrasound I had done says my thyroid was vascular but the 3rd one says that although my thyroid is of normal size and shape my salivary glands are enlarged.

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I researched into what it could be caused by and I'm thinking it could be something else going on.


What did you come up with?


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> What did you come up with?


Well, because I have what appears to be an autoimmune illness with high TPO I think another autoimmune illness could be developing. I now have dry skin all over my face, in my ears and coming from my eyes. My doctor referred me to an immunologist but she told me I might not be able to see him with no autoimmune profile.

an autoimmune profile done 3 years ago showed positive ANA. Result was speckled.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you ever had a thyroid panel run that includes TSH, Free T-3 and Free T-4?

Are you currently taking any thyroid replacement medication?

Can you please edit your signature with your lab and medication history please.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like you could have Sjogren's and have developed salivary gland stones.

Hugs,


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Have you ever had a thyroid panel run that includes TSH, Free T-3 and Free T-4?
> 
> Are you currently taking any thyroid replacement medication?
> 
> ...


Thank you

if anyone can advise me on the below results I would be grateful.

Yes I am on 100mcg from 75mcg of Levo.

Results are below

Jul 14

TPOab 904 (<34)
TGab 216 (<115)

Oct 14

TSH 19 (0.2-4.2)
FT4 10.3 (12-22)
FT3 5 (3.9-6.7)
Levo 50mcg

Dec 14

TSH 8.3 same range
FT4 14.8 same range
FT3 4.3 same range
Levo 75mcg from 50

Jan 15

TSH 2.96 same range
FT4 13.9 same range
FT3 5.1 same range
Levo 100mcg from 75

Doctor won't run TSI and endo has gotten rid of me.


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Andros said:


> Sounds like you could have Sjogren's and have developed salivary gland stones.
> 
> Hugs,


Thank you, it would explain my dry throat and dry eyes. There is dry skin all over my face and my endo has said several months ago I have no autoimmune illness because an autoimmune profile was inconclusive.

How is Sjogrens diagnosed? The doctor keeps giving me eye drops for the dry eyes, hydrocortisone cream for the dry skin and omeprazole for the dry throat.

This dry throat is giving me tickly coughs and making my eyes water when I can't clear them and it's frustrating when the doctors are giving me different things all the time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

All your labs indicated the need for a dose increase - which is exactly what you got.

Give the 100mcg a full 6 weeks before re-testing. Your body has been adjusting itself quite alot so you may experience hyper as well as hypo symptoms as they tend to cross over, especially when hormone levels are being moved.

After 6 weeks, start paying attention to getting your FT-4 and FT-3 into 3/4 of range, since your TSH appears to be falling, if it reached 1 that is where alot of folks who have TSH feel their best.


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> All your labs indicated the need for a dose increase - which is exactly what you got.
> 
> Give the 100mcg a full 6 weeks before re-testing. Your body has been adjusting itself quite alot so you may experience hyper as well as hypo symptoms as they tend to cross over, especially when hormone levels are being moved.
> 
> After 6 weeks, start paying attention to getting your FT-4 and FT-3 into 3/4 of range, since your TSH appears to be falling, if it reached 1 that is where alot of folks who have TSH feel their best.


Thank you.

My thyroid was checked on the 8th Jan. I had it repeated on the 18th Feb. Is that the right time for a repeat?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

6 weeks gives the best idea - do you have those lab results yet?

The thing with thyroid replacement - in my opinion - is it may take your system awhile to adjust to it, especially if you have been on the hypo side. I would imagine your doctor is still focused on the TSH result even though they are running the free's for you so it will be important for you to stand firm if he tries to reduce your dosage and your Free's are not both in 3/4 of range ( and say your TSH is below or in low range)

It is rare for a doctor treating a hypo patient to test as often as yours is. Rare but a good thing. I was tested every 4 weeks the entire 4 years I was taking anti thyroid medications and only get tested post TT every 6 months and most doctors test only every 12 months.

Once you stabilize I would hope your doctor would test you every 6 months at minimum.


----------



## Cella6150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> 6 weeks gives the best idea - do you have those lab results yet?
> 
> The thing with thyroid replacement - in my opinion - is it may take your system awhile to adjust to it, especially if you have been on the hypo side. I would imagine your doctor is still focused on the TSH result even though they are running the free's for you so it will be important for you to stand firm if he tries to reduce your dosage and your Free's are not both in 3/4 of range ( and say your TSH is below or in low range)
> 
> ...


no, I don't have Feb's results yet. I won't know what they are until tomorrow because I have a telephone consult with the doctor then.

As far as I know the lab the doctor sends my sample to tests for TSH and the Free T4 and Free T3.


----------

